# Remove WebOS and/or recover drive space



## Mechaphoenix25 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm running CM9 alpha 2 on my 16GB Touchpad and am absolutely loving it. Everything works beautifully, however, when I look at the virtual 'SD Card' space, I only have 10.8GB of space, a lot of which is taken up by a .palm folder, which looks like WebOS stuff. I never plan on using WebOS again, so I have two questions:

1. Can I delete that .palm folder and still boot android? I'm ok with having a busted 'boot webos' menu option in my bootloader, that I can remedy separately.

2. Is there another partition (other than the currently 1.5GB system partition for Android) that's responsible for the missing ~4GB of space from the 16GB? I'm aware of the 1000 vs 1024 drive space measuring issue, but that doesn't account for approximately a quarter of my space missing.

Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mechaphoenix25 said:


> Hi, I'm running CM9 alpha 2 on my 16GB Touchpad and am absolutely loving it. Everything works beautifully, however, when I look at the virtual 'SD Card' space, I only have 10.8GB of space, a lot of which is taken up by a .palm folder, which looks like WebOS stuff. I never plan on using WebOS again, so I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I delete that .palm folder and still boot android? I'm ok with having a busted 'boot webos' menu option in my bootloader, that I can remedy separately.
> 
> ...


Far as I know, there is nothing critical on the SD card to either OS. You might loose some funtionality, but can still boot. The Palm folder only holds 32 kb of files, so it is not killing you. What version of WebOS are you running? If you want to regain around 2 GB of space, WebOS Doctor it back to 3.0.0. Later versions eat up the 2 gigs of space.


----------



## Mechaphoenix25 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm running webos 3.0.5, and that .palm folder takes up 645MB. Would webos doctoring require me to reinstall cyanogenmod?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Just reinstalling moboot with ACMEInstaller. Be sure to do a nandroid backup and copy it to your PC for safety. Worst case you would have to reinstall moboot,CWM and the rom, them restore your backup.


----------



## twotone (Sep 6, 2012)

According to WebOS hacking guru Rod Whitby who knows TONS about WebOS, that folder is just your downloaded WebOS Apps, so you lose nothing that you couldn't re-download and install again. If you delete .palm you won't affect WebOS and can still boot to it.

See his post here


----------

